# disease at base of Tulip Poplar



## chuckwood (Apr 19, 2010)

This tree is about 50 ft tall and 30 ft from the house. It's coming down soon. I'm curious if anyone has any information about the disease affecting this tree. 
If all goes as planned and I don't drop the tree into the garage, I'm going to mill it into lumber with my chain saw mill.

Here are photos:


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 19, 2010)

root rot?


----------



## treeseer (Apr 19, 2010)

The scientific name is:

"Blightus lawnmowerus var. idiotii"

:monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2010)

treeseer said:


> The scientific name is:
> 
> "Blightus lawnmowerus var. idiotii"
> 
> :monkey:



Beat me to it.


----------



## Adara (May 7, 2010)

Thomas Jefferson described the Tulip Poplar as "The Juno of our Groves" when he ... wood comprised only 17% of the trunk's circumference at the base of the tree restricted space, and an invasion of a root disease, Phytophthora.


----------



## ct greenman (Jun 5, 2010)

treeseer said:


> The scientific name is:
> 
> "Blightus lawnmowerus var. idiotii"
> 
> :monkey:



LMAO you are dead right. 
The tree should be removed.


----------



## treevet (Jun 11, 2010)

Ambrosia beetles in succession from weakness and/or injury.


----------

